# Make Your Own Tv



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Since there are no one truck fits all and every make has it's good and bad points wouldn't it be nice if we could take parts from each manufacture and make your own super truck.

My truck would be a Ford body and chassis with a Cummins engine and a Allison transmission. In the Cummins engine I want it to have the Duramax quite, but not sure how they do that. I would have to shop around to see what dash I would want but think I will go with the Chevy seats since mine are so comfortable.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Just give it a little time. Obama will do it for you. And it will run on batteries.









C


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> My truck would be a Ford body and chassis with a Cummins engine and a Allison transmission. In the Cummins engine I want it to have the Duramax quite


That would be a sweet truck for sure, although I'd go for the old 5.9 decibel rating option.









Brad


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like dodge is coming out with something close. a full crew cab, long bed, the cummins diesel and now a 6 speed tranny. the 2010 is scheduled to be out in the fall.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> Just give it a little time. Obama will do it for you. And it will run on batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that is too funny


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Compulynx said:


> Just give it a little time. Obama will do it for you. And it will run on batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One manufacturer has chosen not to participate. sorry, no Ford body.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, my dream truck assembled of what is currently available?

Probably Cummins engine, Allison trans, Ford rear end. Ford suspension off a F150 with F350 capabilities of course









Ford interior, with a Dodge exterior.

edit:

Btw, the Cummins would be the 5.9L and I'll take the Chevy's ride height.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Just give it a little time. Obama will do it for you. And it will run on batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One manufacturer has chosen not to participate. sorry, no Ford body.








[/quote]


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Compulynx said:


> Just give it a little time. Obama will do it for you. And it will run on batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trucks that run on Batteries are here... It wont be long and we will see this for our pickups..

Obama had nothing to do with it either..

This is technology that was designed in the Bush administration timeline..

Click to free Obama of his green push, he didnt do it!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is my perfect truck. Click

Its a class 5 kenworth.. This truck is just sized over our pickups..

You can have your Cummins and Allison tranny. They also have an Eaton tranny option and when it comes to trannies, Eaton is the true master of hd trannies..

i have been eyeballing one of these for rv hauling.. I would put one on the truck and one towing behind..

I could make 2000 a week take home with one of these mini KW's...

These are priced in line with an f450 and are quieter than any dmax truck..

Kenworth is the truck master! When you shut the door in a kenworth if feels like an airplane cab, not a truck..

This lil biz class kw will tow anything much more safely than any pick up..

OH>>> Its available in a diesel electric hybrid TOO!!! Again that tech was designed during the Bush administration!

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Again guys lets leave the politicians out of it. It gets just one cute post away from going off course. Talk trucks all day and leave the politics for the forums that cater to it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just having a bit a fun with the obama can do it all post.. Just goofin around.. sorry Andy..

You know something, one can order a 240 hp 660 ft lb 6.7 cummins engine in both the Freightliner or the Paccar trucks(kenworth/perterbuilt)

These engine come from dodge as 350 hp or 305 hp for the class 4/5 trucks..

The 240 hp engine would prolly last longer.. Wonder if it would get good mileage?

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Well you are all forgetting the most important thing those trucks need:
An Outback behind em!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I always wanted a Kenworth, ever since I was a kid and saw 'Smokey and the Bandit' in the theater.

I like my Dodge. I really like the CTD & the rattle, rattle, rattle ! Thats one of the reasons I bought it, & the reliability thing








I do wish it had HD ball joints so I wouldn't have to worry about them later on down the road.

Thats about all I would, uh,,,,, 'change'









(and that crazy peeling outback decal) !


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's mine.....I'm just waiting for the Outback 54QBHS...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ask this question again come 01/10























-CC


----------

